# UAE Mountain People



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

UAE isn't all glitzy Dubai, in the Hajar Mountains there are still Emiratis who live a more traditional life.

The BBC have a quick 3 minute video on them as a teaser - worth a watch.


----------



## cronus (Mar 8, 2014)

RAK is one of the most beautiful places in the UAE.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

cronus said:


> RAK is one of the most beautiful places in the UAE.


Well it is once you get outside the "City".... The clean fresh air in the mountains is amazing, sadly very few Dubai Expats even think about going there, and that's fine by me as it keeps the mountains really quiet. Jebal Jais is mentioned, you don't need a helicopter to get to the top, there's a road that goes most of the way (it's not finished yet, but will be soon) it goes pretty much all the way to the top, stops about 1km from the summit, it's a proper road too, no 4x4 needed. However bring your own stuff as there's no shops or facilities up there - there is often snow on the top in winter.

Bic of Jebal Jais road below, taken by me a year or so ago.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Well it is once you get outside the "City".... The clean fresh air in the mountains is amazing, sadly very few Dubai Expats even think about going there, and that's fine by me as it keeps the mountains really quiet. Jebal Jais is mentioned, you don't need a helicopter to get to the top, there's a road that goes most of the way (it's not finished yet, but will be soon) it goes pretty much all the way to the top, stops about 1km from the summit, it's a proper road too, no 4x4 needed. However bring your own stuff as there's no shops or facilities up there - there is often snow on the top in winter.
> 
> Bic of Jebal Jais road below, taken by me a year or so ago.


Actually, as of 2 days ago there is a snack van at the top now, plus quite clean toilet facilities. Also, the road that leads to *the* road is now fully paved (it was dirt last year). But please stop talking about it, it's a gem! 

:car:


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

We were at Jebel Jais last weekend and the road was really good. There was a nice fresh breeze and the toilets were clean!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Musandum is even more impressive, especially the long drive up to the high plateau in the mountains behind Khasab. Practically biblical. 

It's been too many years since I was up there. Should organise a camping trip this fall. Who's in?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Musandum is even more impressive, especially the long drive up to the high plateau in the mountains behind Khasab. Practically biblical.
> 
> It's been too many years since I was up there. Should organise a camping trip this fall. Who's in?


I did wadi Khasab around 2006 or so, you climb so high, right up to the military install that looks over the Straits of Hormuz, then down a hell of a track on the other side (one of the more scary drives I've done, sheer drops of 300+ feet on one side), then we camped out in Rowda Bowl, a huge flat area met with a few Omanis, had coffee with them, charged their mobiles! Then, next morning back the same way we came as we couldn't go through the checkpoint at Wadi Bih (GCC only).

A great weekend away, and the road to Khasab is fantastic, the road hugs the coast, it's like Norway with all the fjords there.

But hush, don't tell anyone....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Here is a photo from our trip to Musandam. We rented a boat for the day and had an awesome trip through the fjords.







Cheers 
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Here is a photo from our trip to Musandam. We rented a boat for the day and had an awesome trip through the fjords.
> View attachment 48538
> 
> ...


It's not what people expect is it?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
No - 3 hours from Abu Dhabi - but a world away!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> - there is often snow on the top in winter.


Enough to snowboard?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Zayfran said:


> Enough to snowboard?


Snow would be fine - sheer drops and nature of terrain - less so!


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Interdasting, should check this place out.

Thanks


----------

